# Primary teacher needing skills assessed



## beck81uk (Nov 21, 2009)

Would anyone know how and where I go about getting my teaching skills/ qualifications assessed, so that when it comes to filing the application I have proof that my quals and skills are recognised in the country?


----------



## Bean (Dec 8, 2009)

In depends on what state you are hoping to move to. As far as I heard U.K teachers have to retrain. 

Bean


----------



## chan_konabe (Mar 8, 2009)

Education is a provincial responsibility so you'll have to apply to the teacher regulating body for the province in which you wish to reside. For example, in BC this is the BC College of Teachers. They'll have an application package (with fee!) for you to fill out. After assessing your university education, they'll tell you which courses, if any, you need to take for certification in the province.


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

my wife is a primary teacher here in the uk and we have done a lot of checking .we have just had medicals so we are near the end. cic as changed since we applyed may 07 what we have found know is that canada does not need teachers so it is not on the occupational list so if your job is not on the list you will not get in .there is 38 jobs on it and teaching is not one of them .and if you go on the job sites or email the school boards they all say the same thing in ontario you need to apply to the Ontario College of Teachers here is the web address
/www.oct.ca/home.aspx it as a international link follow that .but you can't apply until you get your PR status.( catch 22) we dont know what to do know! give up a good job and life style for the unknown .good luck!


----------



## jenns027 (May 31, 2010)

Where in Canada are you thinking of moving?

I'm a soon to be teacher as well, I live in Vancouver.

I can honestly tell you, right now there are no jobs for teachers in my area. Unless you want to teach in a more rural area, you might have some luck in BC. There are a fair number of jobs if you want to teach English.

Actually, there seems to be a shift coming soon to centralize the qualifications for becoming a teacher in Canada. I emailed the BC teacher's federation recently and they told me that soon your qualifications from other provinces will allow you to work anywhere in Canada. Although currently, they do not.

Check out Ontario, they have the most jobs usually in any market plus I know for a fact they as a province recognize way more foreign teaching credentials than at least BC.

Right now in Canada, it is being speculated that teaching jobs will start to open up when the baby boomer generation start to retire in larger numbers (no offense to any baby boomers), so somewhere in the next 5 years.

I've read that there will be a lot of growth in the Atlantic region of Canada, in cities like Halifax.


----------



## beck81uk (Nov 21, 2009)

jenns027 said:


> Where in Canada are you thinking of moving?
> 
> I'm a soon to be teacher as well, I live in Vancouver.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much this really helps!
Think we're thinking of doing a BUNAC programme to come to Canada initially and we're keeping our fingers crossed that this may open a few doors for emigration. 
Good luck with finding a teaching job.


----------



## jenns027 (May 31, 2010)

beck81uk said:


> Thank you so much this really helps!
> Think we're thinking of doing a BUNAC programme to come to Canada initially and we're keeping our fingers crossed that this may open a few doors for emigration.
> Good luck with finding a teaching job.


Yay, glad to be of help  Good luck with everything too.


----------

